# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Κομμένα ποστ

## Niva2gr

Πολλές φορές θα παρατηρήσετε πως σε ορισμένα ποστ κόβεται ένα κομμάτι, ή ακόμα και το μισό ποστ.

Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το πρόγραμμα του φόρουμ έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς όσον αφορά το τί θεωρεί "λέξη" και τί όχι. Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα, ότι είναι ανάμεσα σε κενά είναι λέξη. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ως μέρη της λέξης θεωρεί καί τα σημεία στίξης (κόμματα, τελείες, θαυμαστικά, κτλ). Το σύστημα δεν μπορεί να χωρίσει λέξεις στη μέση, όπως κάνουμε εμείς όταν για μιά λέξη δεν φτάνει η γραμμή του τετραδίου, και γράφουμε την υπόλοιπη στη γραμμή απο κάτω. Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να "εξαφανίζει" το μέρος της λέξης που δεν χωράει στη γραμμή.

*Γι' αυτό τον λόγο είναι πολύ σημαντικό μετά απο ΚΑΘΕ σημείο στίξης να βάζετε ΠΑΝΤΑ ένα κενό.*

Θα σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Θα γράψω μιά φράση επίτηδες με τελείες αντί για κενά, και μετά κανονικά.

Σε.γνωρίζω.απο.την.κόψη.του.  σπαθιού.την.τρομερή.Σε.γνωρ  ίζω.απο.την.όψη.που.με.βια.μ  τράει.τη.γη.Απ'τα. κόκκαλα.βγαλμένη.των.Ελλήν  ν.τα.ιερά.Και.σαν.πρώτα.ανδ  ιωμένη.χαίρε.ω.χαίρε.ελευθ  ριά.
 
Σε γνωρίζω απο την κόψη του σπαθιού την τρομερή. Σε γνωρίζω απο την όψη που με βιά μετράει τη γη. Απ' τα κόκκαλα βγαλμένη των Ελλήνων τα ιερά. Και σαν πρώτα ανδρειωμένη χαίρε ω χαίρε ελευθεριά.

Παρατηρείτε οτι στην πρώτη εκδοχή η έλλειψη κενών μετά τα σημεία στίξης προκαλεί προβλήματα. Όμως η δεύτερη λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Επομένως, πριν δημοσιεύσετε ένα ποστ, φροντίστε να ελέγξετε πρώτα οτι μετά απο κάθε σημείο στίξης υπάρχει κενό.

----------

